# Two prices.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Bengie and a mate (Pinoy) went surfing here in San Juan yesterday, hired the boards for PHP 200, I wasn't there.
Today we all went and the price was PHP 350 each, Bengie laughed and gave the dude what for, we walked on, I said I want to walk down to Urbitztondo, you guys surf, I disappeared for an hour and a half, when I got back they were still surfing. When they eventually came in I asked about the board hire and yes PHP 200, I said that you guys have been out for nearly 2 hours, apparently it wasn't busy and the owner said have them as long as you like, my bad as normally I send Bengie to negotiate without my presence.
This sort of thing happens often and is annoying.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

The extra money is for your skin color 
It's called skin tax!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

I know it can be frustrating,but consider how very little the average Filipino earns.They are very limited to what they can charge other locals,because most locals can't afford very much.That means that when they see foreigners,it's like an early Christmas.

I don't get too upset when the difference is not that much.I DO get plenty po'd if the charge is double or more.The difference is greed,when they get greedy,that is when I walk.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

pronse said:


> The extra money is for your skin color
> It's called skin tax!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, something we have to live with in this fine country but not all are scammers by any means, mostly appears to be in the tourism areas when you rock up and ask how much. I never get that in the wet market or the dude bringing the water. Taxies in Manila can be a mine field, I always ask for the meter, they say no, I say let me out. BTW I always tip taxi drivers and the water guys that do the right thing.

A spray tan won't help, thought about that with a chuckle.

I also remember having a split system A/C installed in our condo in Manila, got the price, guys came and installed while I was out, I came home as they were finishing up, Being a plumber by trade the first thing I noticed and bought to their attention was the fact that they installed the external unit back the front so blowing the hot air onto our sitting area instead of away. They informed me that was the correct installation method and it would cost another PHP 2,000 to alter it to my liking, I laughed, asked for the installation instruction, They obliged, I showed them, they spent over an hour installing it correctly with an apology to boot. Know what you are doing, know the prices, know your rights and know when to say no politely but also know when to back down/walk away.

Off to hit the waves now and I will only be paying the regular hire rate for the board.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

SierraMadreMe said:


> I know it can be frustrating,but consider how very little the average Filipino earns.They are very limited to what they can charge other locals,because most locals can't afford very much.That means that when they see foreigners,it's like an early Christmas.
> 
> I don't get too upset when the difference is not that much.I DO get plenty po'd if the charge is double or more.The difference is greed,when they get greedy,that is when I walk.


We are in a tourist area ATM, (San Juan La Union) My better half and our friend are not poor by any means, they just happen to have the right skin colour and speak Ilicano, still tourists with cash to spend but charged the local price, I'm the problem, perhaps if I learn the local dialect or at least Tagalog they will think twice. My bad.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Foreigner price*



bigpearl said:


> We are in a tourist area ATM, (San Juan La Union) My better half and our friend are not poor by any means, they just happen to have the right skin colour and speak Ilicano, still tourists with cash to spend but charged the local price, I'm the problem, perhaps if I learn the local dialect or at least Tagalog they will think twice. My bad.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


That extra price is for everything not only rentals, and also that new foreigner look, a little darker complexion helps for those of us that are white, they can tell also by your shoes, if you wear brand new local shoes and sandals they can tell you've been here a while if your Western shoes looked dilapidated it's another sign but if you have the brand new Western shoes and brand new Western clothes your marked as a walking wallet. 

Bigpearl that price keeps going down for me all the time, its amazing how much money I wasted in the first couple years and it takes years to learn the pricing, nobody including my neighbors and in-laws would share that price with me but they know the price.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

My solution is simple because my "price" is always higher. I let my wife do the talking. She is a very smart girl and knows when they are testing the waters and is not shy about telling them what she will pay.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Rebaqshratz said:


> My solution is simple because my "price" is always higher. I let my wife do the talking. She is a very smart girl and knows when they are testing the waters and is not shy about telling them what she will pay.


That's how I handle it too. She makes no bones about it and she can haggle with the best. The only times I buy on my own is grocery store or hardware store where prices are already posted. 

Fred


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

That's what I do too. She's knows better and a penny pincher when I am not.
I still remember how many times I was cheated before I handed it all to her 
One time a trike driver asked for 60 pesos for less than a mile when the usual was 10 (for two). He said, I had to move my legs?! 
I said, a taxi would be cheaper dum dum!
There was no logic? But then, logic don't exist here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You live here long enough you won't need help from the spouse and if the price isn't right even though you've made them a fair offer you walk no words need to be exchanged after that. 

I worked out the trike issue by buying a used car and bike, it's a lost cause and a real stressor haggling or dealing with trike drivers best to avoid them, no need to ride in those sardine cans.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

I only take taxis now adays. They are cheap, no parking, no license, no driving headaches and they come with their own and willing drivers  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

A fruit vendor in the city tried it on me today - that is pretty rare for me.

I picked out 10 apples and he said p150. Knowing that they were p10 apples... I started putting my wallet away as I said "how much?!" Without missing a beat he says p100, as if I misunderstood him.

As I paid I looked at him sideways and kind of smiled, as did he. Can't blame a guy for trying ha ha. 

Since we both knew the real price it was not a problem.


----------

